# Can Goats Eat Cabbage?



## goats_upper_michigan

Can Goats eat cabbage. I tried to google this question and found very mixed responses people say yes they can eat it and others say no it is poisonous?? I gave my goat some a few days ago not knowing it night not be OK and he seems fine Also what other garden vegetables can I feed my goat??


----------



## groovyoldlady

Yes, goats can eat cabbage. The only veggies I don't feed them are nightshades: peppers, tomatoes, eggplant, etc. Though they won't get sick if they do eat them. (Trust me, I know - they LOVE to "help" prune my garden for me!) I also don't give them potatoes.

They love squash and pumpkin and melons - rinds and all. However they usually appreciate having larger produce broken or chopped enough to be able to get a good bite on it. Banana peels are a fave here too. In fact, I have one girl who loves the peels but HATES the actual banana!


----------



## goats_upper_michigan

@groovyoldlady Thank you


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yep, cabbage is fine. Mine love it


----------



## toth boer goats

In moderation of course.


----------



## Dayna

I feed mine pretty much everything from the garden in moderation. Including small amounts of cabbage and other brassica type plants.


----------



## goats_upper_michigan

Thank you everybody!!!


----------



## LizWiz

groovyoldlady said:


> Banana peels are a fave here too. In fact, I have one girl who loves the peels but HATES the actual banana!


I had to laugh at that, as one of mine peels the banana to eat the fruit but hates the peel!


----------

